# water tanks? on Swift Bolero



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi, me again .We are so looking forward to getting our 600EK but one query? Will we need to have the optional winterising of the water tanks? We are often away through the winter for short breaks at below zero temps. All our other vans have had inboard fresh water tanks and we have never had a problem. Has anyone got any answers
Grateful in anticipation 
Nichola


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water tanks*

Hi

If you leave the waste water drain tap open, that will take care of that problem.

As for the fresh water, is the tank underslung and insulated?

What winter option are you offered? Is it to have a tank heater installed?

Russell


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi Russell thanks for the quick response! The tank is underslung and insulated but not sure how insulated? yes the option is a heater pack. Are they any good? I think it is an extra £115 for this.
Nichola


----------

